# W. Va: Senior Male OTI



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom:

I *just got the email that WRANGLER, SENIOR G.R., is urgent.
Also CHECK OUT JASPER, FLAT COAT RET. MIX HERE.
I just emld. Almost Heaven and Mary at Grreat about Wrangler and sent Patty of Flat Coat Rescue in GA an email about Jasper.*
*More About WranglerSTATUS:Impound 
APPROXIMATE AGE:9 Yrs. 
COMMENTS:Wrangler was impounded by his owner who no longer could care for him. He is a a wonderful guy, and very well behaved. He knows some commands and is in bad need of a loving home. 
DATE AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION:01-05-10 
ADOPTION FEE: $60 *
**The shelter's adoption fee includes a certificate for spaying/neutering which is required under the adoption agreement.

POSTED:01-08-10 My Contact InfoHuntington-Cabell-Wayne Shelter 
Huntington, WV 
304-696-5551 
Email Huntington-Cabell-Wayne Shelter 
See more pets from Huntington-Cabell-Wayne Shelter 
Share on Facebook 
INFORMATION

WHO WE ARE: HUNTINGTON-CABELL-WAYNE Animal Control Shelter 
WHERE: 1901 James River Road Huntington, WV 25704
PHONE: (304) 696-5551
HOURS: 10am- 4:30pm Monday through Friday and 10am- 3:30pm on Saturday 
WHAT WE HAVE: ADOPTABLE PETS 
DOGS: cost $60 
CATS: cost $50 
SPAY AND NEUTER INCLUDED AT LOCAL VET 
CASH ONLY


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet faced boy. My heart goes out to him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had emailed Almost Heaven in WV yesterday, they are picking him on Monday!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I had emailed Almost Heaven in WV yesterday, they are picking him on Monday!


I just came to post the same thing! Yeah!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I had emailed Almost Heaven in WV yesterday, they are picking him on Monday!


Good news! He's a real sweet-face..:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wrangler*

I got an email from Carol of Almost Heaven in WV that they are getting
Wrangler on Monday!

*Now I'm emlg. her about beautiful Flat Coat X there named JASPER!*

Jasper 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15476530
Flat-coated Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 010613W Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About JasperSTATUS:Stray 
APPROXIMATE AGE:3 Yrs. 
COMMENTS:Jasper is a handsome fellow in need of a new home. Come to the shelter for a visit. 
DATE AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION:01-03-10 
ADOPTION FEE: $60 

**The shelter's adoption fee includes a certificate for spaying/neutering which is required under the adoption agreement.

POSTED: 01-08-10 My Contact InfoHuntington-Cabell-Wayne Shelter 
Huntington, WV 
304-696-5551 
Email Huntington-Cabell-Wayne Shelter 
See more pets from Huntington-Cabell-Wayne Shelter 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol of Almost heaven*

*Here is what Carol of Almost Heaven in WV said about the Flat Coat*
H Karen:

Normally, I would take him, but I have absolutely no place to put him and we just can't afford boarding any more.

If I can talk a foster home person into caring for him, he's welcome - but no one wants to foster any more, so unless they come here - we're stuck.

Donations have been way down, too!


Carol
Almost Heaven
[email protected]

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm talking to Carol from Almost Heaven about fostering Wrangler!!! I hope it works out and he comes to stay with us until he finds his forever home!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Hope it works out so that you can keep us all up to date on Wrangler and post lots of pics!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

kathi127 said:


> I'm talking to Carol from Almost Heaven about fostering Wrangler!!! I hope it works out and he comes to stay with us until he finds his forever home!


Thank you for helping Wrangler. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

What did Carol of Almost heaven say about you fostering Wrangler?
You are awesome!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Karen! She hasn't gotten him yet, he's at the vet in Huntingtown, WV and will get to her this weekend. She wants to evaluate him to see how he is with other dogs first. There is also someone else who has expressed an interest in fostering him but I don't know what their situation is. Carol also has an older guy named King who is 12 who has some health issues that really needs a foster home where he will be loved and cherished until it's time for him to go to the Rainbow Bridge so I told her if she would rather I take King that I would. She's taking him to the vet next week as he has a chronic ear problem so I think right now it's just a wait and see situation. Either way it looks like I might get to foster some special Golden! I am partial to the older ones I guess because I know they are usually the last to be adopted and I feel like someone has to care about them and make their last years here special. I've been wanting to get much more involved with rescue especially after losing my Rusty and I think I would love fostering for Carol, she is just an awesome lady.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

You are a wonderful person and yes Carol is special just like you.
What about the distance though you being in MD?
So you might get to foster a Senior Golden Ret. and then Carol would take the Golden (Wrangler) and the Flat Coat (Jasper)?
I know I might have confused everyone by posting two dogs on this thread!
Keep me posted!!!

[email protected]


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

It's not really that bad of a drive, a little over 2 hours from us, and I love WV so it would be a nice little drive down to get him. I've been wanting to meet her and visit her sanctuary where she keeps all the dogs nobody wants so hopefully it won't be too long before I can make the trip! And nah, I don't think I'm all that special, I just love these dogs! If I had a big farm I'd have lots of them! Unfortunately I'm in suburbia and doubt if I'll get that farm anytime soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

KATHI

2 hours you really are close!
Let us know what happens!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Any News? 

You can email me that way I'll see for sure!
[email protected]


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Kathie127__

You guys rock!

We help Carol out when we can (we've got two rescues from her: Jordie and Scout). We hope to do a transport for her in a few weeks. She is an absolute angel--and you are too for offering to foster one of her Golden oldies.

Bless you both!

SJ


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

AtticusJordie said:


> Kathie127__
> 
> You guys rock!
> 
> ...


Aww... thanks SJ! Yes Carol is such an angel, she is my role model for rescue! We just adopted our Dusty from her in October after losing our beloved Rusty. (Dusty's name was Rusty but we said there's only one Rusty for us so we changed it to Dusty) I have not had the chance to meet her yet, we've just been communicating through email so I am anxious to meet this wonderful lady! I'm still waiting to hear back from her about either King or Wrangler. I've offered to help her with transport as well when I can but it's hard because I work full-time. She was my inspiration in rescuing our Sammy from the local shelter, he was a stray and had a lot of health issues but he is doing really well now. 

Give Scout and Jordie a big hug from me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Call or email Carol again. If she's anything like me she might have forgotten to contact you or has a 1,000 emails!!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am getting King next weekend! I'll probably go pick him up on Saturday, Feb. 6th! I am so looking forward to helping Carol and giving this old guy a loving home! He is going to be soooo spoiled!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I couldn't be more excited for King and you! You will LOVE one Another and with all the love and compassion you have to give, you will be a wonderful foster mom!!

Here is King's story and picture!

King 
http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/doglist.html

Poor King - at least 12 years old, arthritic, infested with intestinal worms, and heartworm positive, his prior owner dumped him on a rural road and drove away into the night. King also has horribly infected ears and dry eye which is contributing to at least some degree of blindness. We are systematically treating all his ailments and are hoping for as complete a recovery as possible for him. He will remain with us or in long term foster care until he is well enough to find his forever home. King is seeking sponsors/angels to assist with his care and medical expenses.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Karen for posting his pic! I can't wait to get him and spoil him rotten!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Do you get King next weekend? I thought it was today!

as soon as you get home with King and spend some quality time, please REPORT HERE!!!!

Welcome, home, KING!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful face!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Kathi
> 
> Do you get King next weekend? I thought it was today!
> 
> ...


Hey Karen!

Yes, I get him next weekend (if the weather holds out!) We had about 6" of snow here yesterday and I'm sure Carol got a lot more than we did in WV. And they are calling for the possibility of snow next weekend as well! I hope not, I really want to get him as soon as possible! I do have 4WD but I'd rather the weather be fairly decent when I pick him up considering he is somewhat fragile and I don't want to have to transport him in bad weather. Keep your fingers crossed for me that the snow and ice stay away!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, after consulting with her vet and at his recommendation, Carol feels that King needs to stay there at the sanctuary for now where he will be close to the vet in case he needs extra care. I am sad that we won't be getting him but we are going to take another one of the residents there, 8-10 year old Lizzie who doesn't need as much medical attention. I know she will do really well here and we can't wait to get her! Depending on the weather I'm not sure if I'll be able to get her this weekend or not, we are getting more snow here tomorrow night into Wednesday and they are calling for another storm on Friday into Saturday. So we will play it by ear and see what happens. She looks like a really sweet girl and it will be nice to have a girl doggie in the house again, I have all boys right now, including the cats! 

Here's her pic:









Lizzie - Golden Retriever mix 
8 - 10 year old Lizzie was abandoned on a country road. She's a great girl who will undergo dental treatment soon. She doesn't have a lot of teeth left, but she does just fine at meal time - - - - - - This girl will chase kitties. She's an older girl who just wants to find that forever home she so truly deserves


I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi:

Reading about King, Carol is probably right that King should stay close to their vet.

I am really excited that you will be giving Lizzie a foster home!! Actually, any dog there at the Sanctuary, would love to be fostered by you.
Please keep us posted on the weather an if you'll be able to go this weekend or when the weather will cooperate!!!



*Lizzie - Golden Retriever mix 
http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/doglist.html*

8 - 10 year old Lizzie was abandoned on a country road. She's a great girl who will undergo dental treatment soon. She doesn't have a lot of teeth left, but she does just fine at meal time - - - - - - This girl will chase kitties. She's an older girl who just wants to find that forever home she so truly deserves. 

Sponsor: Golden Angels Liz & Christopher Shames 
In Memory of "Gabe Our Most Beautiful, Beloved, CCI Golden Service Dog"

*
HERE IS A PICTURE OF LIZZIE-SHE HAS AN ANGELIC FACE!!!*


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

With the impending storm coming to this area, Carol and I agreed we will wait until it's safe to bring Lizzie here. I had thought about going early this morning to get her and hopefully beat the storm home but Carol doesn't want me to take any chances. Maybe next weekend!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lizzie*

Lizzie looks like such a sweetheart and I agree with Carol, it is better for you all to wait until it is safe to travel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Is tomorrow the Big Day that you go to get Lizzie?


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Karen for thinking of us! I may be getting her on Monday! Carol is trying to work something out so that I can meet them halfway! They are predicting another snowstorm here for Monday night into Tuesday so hopefully I can get her before the next storm hits! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

*I too am hoping you can meet with Carol early Monday before the storm hits.*Can't wait until you have your Lizzie girl!!

How far is it?


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

We would meet in Charles Town, WV which is a little over an hour from me. I'm waiting to hear back from her if it's gonna fly! I sure hope so!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I SO HOPE YOU GET TO GET LIZZIE, TODAY!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

When do you get Lizzie?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Just wanted to throw it out there that I'm in Morgantown, WV and am available to do transports. I don't mind driving and WV is the best place to take a long drive through anyway.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taz*

Taz:

thank you so much. Kathi has Lizzie now!
YOU ARE a doll for offering.


----------

